# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Good afternoon!

## Jonus

Good afternoon!, my name is Juan, 19 years old. I'm very excited to learn this awesome language. I do ballet so i feel a special connection with the russian language and i'll take the learning of this language for my own knowleadge too. Have a nice day!

----------


## xXHoax

Добро пожаловать!  
Надеюсь, ты найдёшь всё, что ищешь. 
Вот ссылка на очень хороший канал русской грамматики: https://www.youtube.com/user/russiangrammar

----------

